# LED wall packs



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll get back to you in ten years.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

I have been considering a normal dual par 38 flood and two led bulbs. This has many advantages over a led wallpack.
It is cheaper 75 vs 250+.
The light is better directed.
Replacement and repair is cheap, easy, and quick.
Two led par 38s actualy put out more light.

The only con I can think of is that it looks less profesional.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Rab wall packs are about as good as it gets right now.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Rab wall packs are about as good as it gets right now.


I agree. We've installed Rab LED Wallpacks. Probably one of the better lights available.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> I agree. We've installed Rab LED Wallpacks. Probably one of the better lights available.


The electrical contractor that wired all these buildings, installed the RAB 70 watt HPS wallpacks. They lasted for a fairly long time, until the cheapie, Chinese lamp, included, reached the end of its life. I'm trying to remember, how long the original fixture lasted. The only reason, I replaced the fixture, is the ignitor pack was bad and it was almost the price fixture. 
As I stated earlier, these buildings are part of a condo complex and part of the rules are, that the buildings appearance remain uniform.


----------

